# How many of you are into immobility?



## FreneticFangs (Aug 20, 2006)

I just finished reading a BHM story about immobility... and I realised it doesn't do a thing for me. I'm curious though:
How many FFAs or FAs are into it and is it something you'd carry out in real life or just a fantasy?


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 20, 2006)

being a BHM and being rather large at one point (400lbs or so, 60 waist, 4x shirts). I can tell you immobility is just a fantasy. Even at that weight I started to become unhappy and unhealthy. I am now a 48 waist, 2x shirt and healthy. 

Immobility in my opinion is a serious health risk and isn't something that is good for any relationship outside of fantasy. 

This is just one fat kids 2 cents.


----------



## Laina (Aug 20, 2006)

No, thank you! I like my boys active--no marathon runners, but c'mon. I do stuff, and I want my life partner to be able to share experiences with me.

Besides, once the fantasy of it ends (if there ever was a fantasy--none here), there's an awful lot of reality to grapple with. Constant care, feeding, worry about illness and bedsores and ye gods! there's too much to add to my already hectic life to ever want to engage in something like that.


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree, the stories I have read into seem to leave out so much of the down side and health care aspect of it. It just doesn't seem real. Or how they pay for all the food being consumed. I think that feeder movie about the woman growing to immobility is a real look into just whats involved.


----------



## fishhat (Aug 20, 2006)

Ick, I can only imagine what kind of guilt I would feel if I encouraged someone to get to the point of imobility.
Any one else that would have to grapple with overwhelming guilt?


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 20, 2006)

fishhat said:


> Ick, I can only imagine what kind of guilt I would feel if I encouraged someone to get to the point of imobility.
> Any one else that would have to grapple with overwhelming guilt?



I would beat myself up when I would eat a lot of food. Does that count?


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Aug 20, 2006)

Immobility is certainly a fantasy for myself, and that's the way it should be kept. Ultimately because it's completely unatural and it would hinder a person's existance. I agree if i was to encourage somone to 'sacrifice their life' (metaphorically of course.) for a fetish then guilt would overcome me.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd be into it if it was a removable immobility suit. Honestly, how hard could it be to make one of those?


----------



## missaf (Aug 20, 2006)

Immobility is not attractive to me. I love to do things, go for walks, Disneyland, gymnastics in bed, none of that would be possible


----------



## growingman (Aug 20, 2006)

Immobility is not attractive to me. It scares me sometimes to think if I ever end up in a long term relationship with a woman who is a feeder. I enjoy it so much I am always afraid I may not be able to resist if she wanted to make me that large. Fortunately, most women I have known are not attracted to that either. I can relate to that moth attracted to the flame.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'd be into it if it was a removable immobility suit. Honestly, how hard could it be to make one of those?



There must be some sort of fetish gear for immobility. I'm imagining...a latex suit with a maximum capacity, with pouches inside that, when filled with a substance (water? air? jello?), would mimic the body of a certain weight. Then, perhaps, bigger "suits" could be instituted as the "progression" of immobility occurs. Depending on the filler, the "feedee" would feel some weight and pressure. 

Any ideas?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Aug 20, 2006)

i've had a few fantasies where immobility occured.

in reality, i wouldnt want a woman anywhere near that big though. i wouldnt want to be that big either. some things should be left in fantasy, and not brought to reality.


----------



## LAtinBHM (Aug 21, 2006)

It can be only a fantasy which I don't enjoy though. Other way it's too much morbid...


----------



## lemmink (Aug 21, 2006)

It's a fantasy - but not one I intend to live out.


----------



## mischel (Aug 21, 2006)

I think there is a big difference between being unable to get off the bed and not want to get off the bed. With a 600lbs body i would not like to get off the bed very often^^.
If i had a girlfriend who would like this fantasy too and she'd be true ffa, i would gain as much as she would want me to fatten up. But i am a intelligent man and i would stop befor i would be immobile. Real immobility is a very difficult issue.
Even finding a girlfriend is not easy for me. So i dont have those fantasies very often and i would not feed myself to immobility.
But i would love a erotic "roll-game". Me as the immobile feedee and my potential girlfriend as a ffa-feeder. She'd have to wash me  and of course feed me :eat1:. In a everyday life i am not a feedee but i (love to) eat big servings :eat2: :eat2:   .


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 21, 2006)

Immobility for me is like the speed of light in my fantasy - the woman is always demanding to be gorged and the male feeder-slave can work his ass off pampering her and showering her in luxury, but she never quite reaches it -so the story can go on ad infinitum. As for reality - a person who is immobile is pathologically ill.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 21, 2006)

mischel said:


> But i am a intelligent man and i would stop befor i would be immobile. Real immobility is a very difficult issue.



Your intelligence has nothing to do with it. I think this would be an emotional issue. How would you know when to stop? You would be caught up with it; "oh, another twenty pounds, love" "five more pounds would look *delicious* on you"....It develops a momentum all its own. It all adds up, and before you know it, well, you might be teetering upon immobility.


----------



## mischel (Aug 22, 2006)

> Your intelligence has nothing to do with it. I think this would be an emotional issue. How would you know when to stop? You would be caught up with it; "oh, another twenty pounds, love" "five more pounds would look *delicious* on you"....It develops a momentum all its own. It all adds up, and before you know it, well, you might be teetering upon immobility.



I think this could happen to men who never heard the words "ffa, immobility, bhm...". I know about it and i am not a very emotional person. I am a bit like "homo faber". Perhaps you know the book http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0156421356/sr=8-1/qid=1156240710/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-6114300-7422563?ie=UTF8


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 22, 2006)

Laina said:


> No, thank you! I like my boys active--no marathon runners, but c'mon. I do stuff, and I want my life partner to be able to share experiences with me.
> 
> Besides, once the fantasy of it ends (if there ever was a fantasy--none here), there's an awful lot of reality to grapple with. Constant care, feeding, worry about illness and bedsores and ye gods! there's too much to add to my already hectic life to ever want to engage in something like that.


]


*AS usual ((LAINA))) hit it on the head...online i talk to so many young'ns that want to talk about IMMOBILITY..moving 100s of miles to have me take care of them, tend to them 24 / 7 ..feed, clean, wash etc..thers a very small fantasy there for me..but REALITY Is I am a harley and bicycle rider..and want someone to share that with me..not sit on the couch* :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2006)

mischel said:


> I think this could happen to men who never heard the words "ffa, immobility, bhm...".



Ah, but really life is not a static thing. I think most people who become essentially immobile do not end up there through gradual weight gain and equally gradual loss of mobility. Rather they are at low mobility, and then maybe fall and twist an ankle. Because of their weight they can't walk on it at all without making it worse, so they are functionally immobile for a while, and lose some strength, and maybe they gain another twenty pounds or more because they are retaining water from not moving around much. Even if the ankle heals properly, they are now heavier and weaker than before, and maybe have essentially no mobility--which makes it very easy to hurt themselves again, especially if they previous damage is not quite all the way healed. Or something else like that--basically they are at low mobility, then some event happens which lowers their capacity, to the point that now they basically are immobile.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## philosobear (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to see through to the difficult, haphazard practicalities of it. Brings the discussion down to the ground. Well said.


----------



## lara (Aug 22, 2006)

we shouldnt mix up fantasy and reality, imobility works in fantasy caus there is not healt, ore smell ore wahtever. i love stories about immobility, but just imagine the work if you had a guy like that around! jeez, i'm tired already!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 23, 2006)

It's not a good idea. I've had to take care of someone after surgery, bringing them all their meals, emptying the chamber pot, sponge baths and all. Not a good life style.

On the other hand I fantasize a lot about TEMPORARY immobility. With not too terrible much effort, say two hours at a buffet plus an hour or two of hand feeding, I can get SO FULL that I literally cannot move. For obvious reasons it's best not to immobilize yourself right there at the buffet. But in privacy it can be done. Most people would be in pain or nauseous long before the point of immobility --I'm just lucky that way I guess.


----------



## missaf (Aug 23, 2006)

Seriously, if you're "into" immobility, read this thread, and consider it carefully.


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 24, 2006)

Even in fantasy immobility of a man doesn't appeal to me. In real life, it's not practical and I imagine, not as much fun.

I DO, however, get turned on thinking about myself being immobile - but it's JUST fantasy and reading the stories.

I heard/read once that immobility is the ultimate bondage. With roll playing, this can still be acheived.

But that removeable body suit idea sounds incredibly wild. Sign me up!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2006)

this thread's a little dubious, stating from the start that you have no interest in immobility or people into it so you just kind of want them to come out to be gawked at. immobility can be a very potent fantasy. it's not a matter of intelligence, it's a matter of what turns you on. some people use better judgment than others when it comes to regulating how much of their fantasy to bring to reality, especially when the risks are high. i'd hope someone with immobility fantasies finds alternative ways to enacting them, such as roleplay or bondage. but no one's well-intended fantasy deserves to go unfulfilled.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd never encourage it, definitely.

But if the guy persists in gaining... oh well... I don't know if I'd be able to 'force' him to lose weight then...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 25, 2006)

(With apologies to Irving Berlin)

The girl that I marry will have to be
As quick as a wink on eatables delivery
The girl I call my own
Will wear an apron and oven mitts and smell of garlic
Her nails will be worn from kitchen fussing
And in her hair she'll carry a keilbasa for my supplementary snack
And I'll be there
Instead of flittin' all around, I'll be sittin' all around
Next to her I'm cheerful like a kitten all around
A cheerful feeder of pies of mince and cherry
The girl that I marry must be.

A happy spooner of ice cream and strudel
A belly rubber like no other
Who loves to cuddle and canoodle
The girl that I marry must be.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I'd never encourage it, definitely.
> 
> But if the guy persists in gaining... oh well... I don't know if I'd be able to 'force' him to lose weight then...



you could always roleplay?


----------



## Laina (Aug 26, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> this thread's a little dubious, stating from the start that you have no interest in immobility or people into it so you just kind of want them to come out to be gawked at. immobility can be a very potent fantasy. it's not a matter of intelligence, it's a matter of what turns you on. some people use better judgment than others when it comes to regulating how much of their fantasy to bring to reality, especially when the risks are high. i'd hope someone with immobility fantasies finds alternative ways to enacting them, such as roleplay or bondage. but no one's well-intended fantasy deserves to go unfulfilled.



I don't think anyone's likely to be "gawked at". I think that, more realistically, the OP wanted to know what IS attractive about immobility fantasies--and why not? Most of us who seek out BHM are going to run across at least one or two "men" (one can never be sure on teh intarweb) who have immobility fantasies. Which, of course, raises a couple of questions: does anyone really want to take that beyond the fantasy stage? How do you respond to such a desire without sounding mean or judgemental? And, of course, the ever popular Am I a freak for not wanting to be involved with this?

Immobility fantasy may not be a matter of intelligence, but a true drive toward such a state certainly makes me wonder if the person has thought it through and is aware of what they're actually asking for. *shrug* 

I guess, since I have a lot of the same questions, I don't feel like she's being unfair.


----------



## PursyMarr1992 (Aug 26, 2006)

I think Ive always had fantasies of being immobile, but on the flipside, I am WAY too hyper to be. That can be remedied in real life. Like, when I was little, I would stuff all my stuffed animals into my clothes and just sit there on the couch. It's sort of like it, but in the end, you can get rid of it. Plus, I'm too independent to be forced to survive because of a feeder.


----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2006)

fatkid420 said:


> being a BHM and being rather large at one point (400lbs or so, 60 waist, 4x shirts). I can tell you immobility is just a fantasy. Even at that weight I started to become unhappy and unhealthy. I am now a 48 waist, 2x shirt and healthy.
> 
> Immobility in my opinion is a serious health risk and isn't something that is good for any relationship outside of fantasy.
> 
> This is just one fat kids 2 cents.





What he said.....

And well done by the way dude


----------



## Obesus (Aug 26, 2006)

...an ex-girlfriend of mine who was a visiting home nurse for the County, told me that every year she had to hospitalize 6 or 7 people who had gotten too fat to take care of themselves and had no one else to take care of them.
The reality of actually being fat is so different from the fantasy that I have to wonder why anyone who is already fat would want to even consider immobility as a real option. The chief attraction seems to be the helplessness, the bondage due to the weight and the power that the feeder has over the feedee...a classic BD relationship if there ever was one, despite protests to the contrary.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 28, 2006)

Laina said:


> I don't think anyone's likely to be "gawked at". I think that, more realistically, the OP wanted to know what IS attractive about immobility fantasies--and why not? Most of us who seek out BHM are going to run across at least one or two "men" (one can never be sure on teh intarweb) who have immobility fantasies. Which, of course, raises a couple of questions: does anyone really want to take that beyond the fantasy stage? How do you respond to such a desire without sounding mean or judgemental? And, of course, the ever popular Am I a freak for not wanting to be involved with this?
> 
> Immobility fantasy may not be a matter of intelligence, but a true drive toward such a state certainly makes me wonder if the person has thought it through and is aware of what they're actually asking for. *shrug*
> 
> I guess, since I have a lot of the same questions, I don't feel like she's being unfair.



to me it's rude, if that doesn't sound ridiculous considering this board's subject matter. it's like asking gay guys who's the top and who's the bottom. especially if you're going out of your way to say, "i'm not into this at all but tell me about it at length so i can shudder at you." immobility fantasy is incredibly personal, because its often a private desire that isnt lived out or practiced. more than "one or two" men here have the fantasy, and if they're not answering, it's because they aren't putting themselves on the spot for no good reason. it's "fair" if someone decides to answer and explain the fantasy, and hey, whats the internet for? but i already stated why i think this was a dubious post.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm okay with being a bit more personal about the immobility thing. Yes, I get turned on by immobility stories. I've chatted to guys who fantasise about immobility, and that turns me on too. There's no real 'visual' aspect to my fetishisation, however. I'm a feeder, so the immobility issue for me is sexy because it's an element of gaining in many stories. Someone gets fatter and fatter and enjoys gaining until they spend all their time in bed, eating. It's the indulgence (and perhaps the servitude of the feeder) that appeals to me in the fantasy, not the fact that the person is bedridden. I'd love it if I had the resources to pamper my bf in bed all day, every day of the week. 

(And yes, I'm aware that this is a fantasy. Those are just the aspects of the fantasy that I find appealing.)

My bf has put on about 20lbs in the past few months. Today he very nervously ventured the opinion that there were limits to what weight he'd let himself get to. He didn't have any weight in mind, he just knew that he'd hit it at some point and then the gaining thing would have to stop. I was completely fine with that - as I've now explained to him, I don't even want him to get overweight, never mind anything else. He just doesn't have the frame to be heavy. I'm really happy he's finally 'average' by BMI standards - that's a big enough step.

Any fascination with immobility I may have doesn't carry out into my real life at all. The only immobility my bf is likely to suffer will occur when I'm sitting on him.


----------



## Red (Aug 28, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I'm okay with being a bit more personal about the immobility thing. Yes, I get turned on by immobility stories. I've chatted to guys who fantasise about immobility, and that turns me on too. There's no real 'visual' aspect to my fetishisation, however. I'm a feeder, so the immobility issue for me is sexy because it's an element of gaining in many stories. Someone gets fatter and fatter and enjoys gaining until they spend all their time in bed, eating. It's the indulgence (and perhaps the servitude of the feeder) that appeals to me in the fantasy, not the fact that the person is bedridden. I'd love it if I had the resources to pamper my bf in bed all day, every day of the week.
> 
> (And yes, I'm aware that this is a fantasy. Those are just the aspects of the fantasy that I find appealing.)
> 
> ...








That deserves a repitty rep rep rep!


----------



## Laina (Aug 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> to me it's rude, if that doesn't sound ridiculous considering this board's subject matter. it's like asking gay guys who's the top and who's the bottom. especially if you're going out of your way to say, "i'm not into this at all but tell me about it at length so i can shudder at you." immobility fantasy is incredibly personal, because its often a private desire that isnt lived out or practiced. more than "one or two" men here have the fantasy, and if they're not answering, it's because they aren't putting themselves on the spot for no good reason. it's "fair" if someone decides to answer and explain the fantasy, and hey, whats the internet for? but i already stated why i think this was a dubious post.



You really think everyone is out to get everyone, don't you? She never said she was looking to "shudder" at anything--nor did she announce that everyone had to line up and reel off name, rank, and sexual fantasy. She asked a question. If talking about it gets your hackles up...don't talk about it.

And, um, why would a straight (or even bi) chick be asking about homosexual practices? It' a genetic improbability that she will ever take part in them--or be pressured to. (As opposed, in this case, to feederism or immobility fantasies--a girl has only to hop into a weight-related chat room to find out how often she'll be hit up for either of THOSE.)


----------



## Laina (Aug 28, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I'm okay with being a bit more personal about the immobility thing. Yes, I get turned on by immobility stories. I've chatted to guys who fantasise about immobility, and that turns me on too. There's no real 'visual' aspect to my fetishisation, however. I'm a feeder, so the immobility issue for me is sexy because it's an element of gaining in many stories. Someone gets fatter and fatter and enjoys gaining until they spend all their time in bed, eating. It's the indulgence (and perhaps the servitude of the feeder) that appeals to me in the fantasy, not the fact that the person is bedridden. I'd love it if I had the resources to pamper my bf in bed all day, every day of the week.
> 
> (And yes, I'm aware that this is a fantasy. Those are just the aspects of the fantasy that I find appealing.)
> 
> ...



Beautifully explained.


----------



## Lear (Aug 31, 2006)

as a concept for writers and artists I like it. but in reality it's kinda odd, I've known a few people who were immobile and it was honestly rather gross


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 31, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> to me it's rude, if that doesn't sound ridiculous considering this board's subject matter. it's like asking gay guys who's the top and who's the bottom. especially if you're going out of your way to say, "i'm not into this at all but tell me about it at length so i can shudder at you." immobility fantasy is incredibly personal, because its often a private desire that isnt lived out or practiced. more than "one or two" men here have the fantasy, and if they're not answering, it's because they aren't putting themselves on the spot for no good reason. it's "fair" if someone decides to answer and explain the fantasy, and hey, whats the internet for? but i already stated why i think this was a dubious post.



I was just curious. I guess next time I'll leave out the "I'm not into it", lie, say I'm into it, and then ask who else is into it.
After a few posts of making people like you feel safe, I'll let you know I lied. =P


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 31, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> There must be some sort of fetish gear for immobility. I'm imagining...a latex suit with a maximum capacity, with pouches inside that, when filled with a substance (water? air? jello?), would mimic the body of a certain weight. Then, perhaps, bigger "suits" could be instituted as the "progression" of immobility occurs. Depending on the filler, the "feedee" would feel some weight and pressure.
> 
> Any ideas?



...there are the regular vac beds which suck the air out... i stumbled onto some site about gemini astronaut suits (neoprene-coated nylon, i think) which could be a great start of something like this http://www.astronautix.com/craft/g4c.htm



wahoo latex & leather!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 31, 2006)

minus the top part. lol. can you imagine that lot in bed?

I know someone into gas masks, so i guess there would be people into spacesuits as well lol


----------



## Laina (Aug 31, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I was just curious. I guess next time I'll leave out the "I'm not into it", lie, say I'm into it, and then ask who else is into it.
> After a few posts of making people like you feel safe, I'll let you know I lied. =P



NO CURIOUSITY FOR YOU! No! 

And you're right. For the love of god, LIE, wouldya? It makes us all feel more accepted and understood. *grin*


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 2, 2006)

Laina said:


> You really think everyone is out to get everyone, don't you? She never said she was looking to "shudder" at anything--nor did she announce that everyone had to line up and reel off name, rank, and sexual fantasy. She asked a question. If talking about it gets your hackles up...don't talk about it.
> 
> And, um, why would a straight (or even bi) chick be asking about homosexual practices? It' a genetic improbability that she will ever take part in them--or be pressured to. (As opposed, in this case, to feederism or immobility fantasies--a girl has only to hop into a weight-related chat room to find out how often she'll be hit up for either of THOSE.)



to paraphrase an old saying, just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not out to annoy you on internet forums. i'm a generally happy, anticynical person, and i don't usually post here unless i have to something new to say about an issue. so my posts aren't usually positive ones, they're usually there to refute or argue, yes. i'm not the type to post just to say "hot pic [insert bbw here]" or "i agree," and there's nothing wrong with the people who do. and it didn't get my "hackles" up. i was pointing out why there was a lack of immobility-fantasizing people replying to the thread...because it's putting them on the spot to answer someone who stated already they're not open to it. 

as for the second part of your post, which did get my hackity hizzles up, do i really have to say how ridiculous it sounds to ask "why would a female ask about homosexuals" when there's a female asking about immobility fetishes? like, what's the difference? a sexuality is a sexuality. that doesn't keep a nonparticipant from having their curiosities or questions. the parallel i was making is that you wouldn't walk up to a gay couple and ask who sticks what where, so why would you ask a feedee why they do what or why xyz turns them on? i'm admittedly defensive and touchy on feeder issues because i'm fucking sick of having to justify/explain/defend a fetish that has more haters than any other i can think of this side of nambla (and in our own goddamn forums!!). i mean, does NOW go to the forums for rape fantasy and harangue the guys there?

and how does a girl being harassed in the chats by retards equal "participation" in their fantasies?


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I was just curious. I guess next time I'll leave out the "I'm not into it", lie, say I'm into it, and then ask who else is into it.
> After a few posts of making people like you feel safe, I'll let you know I lied. =P



again, i didn't say there was anything wrong with asking. but you didn't get too many responses, and i was thinking one reason could be that if i was into that, i'd think it was kind of nosy.


----------



## Laina (Sep 3, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> to paraphrase an old saying, just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not out to annoy you on internet forums. i'm a generally happy, anticynical person, and i don't usually post here unless i have to something new to say about an issue. so my posts aren't usually positive ones, they're usually there to refute or argue, yes. i'm not the type to post just to say "hot pic [insert bbw here]" or "i agree," and there's nothing wrong with the people who do. and it didn't get my "hackles" up. i was pointing out why there was a lack of immobility-fantasizing people replying to the thread...because it's putting them on the spot to answer someone who stated already they're not open to it.
> 
> as for the second part of your post, which did get my hackity hizzles up, do i really have to say how ridiculous it sounds to ask "why would a female ask about homosexuals" when there's a female asking about immobility fetishes? like, what's the difference? a sexuality is a sexuality. that doesn't keep a nonparticipant from having their curiosities or questions. the parallel i was making is that you wouldn't walk up to a gay couple and ask who sticks what where, so why would you ask a feedee why they do what or why xyz turns them on? i'm admittedly defensive and touchy on feeder issues because i'm fucking sick of having to justify/explain/defend a fetish that has more haters than any other i can think of this side of nambla (and in our own goddamn forums!!). i mean, does NOW go to the forums for rape fantasy and harangue the guys there?
> 
> and how does a girl being harassed in the chats by retards equal "participation" in their fantasies?



Once more, for anyone who missed it: A girl is unlikely to be approached by a homosexual man asking her to take part in homosexual male activities. (No, I don't know why this is. I have some theories.)

A girl is LIKELY to be approached, when it becomes apparent that she is part of the SA or FA community, by at least one "man" demanding she partake in immobility play.

Considering this factor (READ: The possibility of her involvement) it is more likely that a girl will have viable questions regarding immobility than regarding homosexuality.

I didn't realize that was such a tough one.


----------



## blakeffa (Jul 28, 2007)

love dubh said:


> There must be some sort of fetish gear for immobility. I'm imagining...a latex suit with a maximum capacity, with pouches inside that, when filled with a substance (water? air? jello?), would mimic the body of a certain weight. Then, perhaps, bigger "suits" could be instituted as the "progression" of immobility occurs. Depending on the filler, the "feedee" would feel some weight and pressure.
> 
> Any ideas?



me and my gf actually have a suit like that. its very fun to wear!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2007)

Being in the vicinity myself, I'd have to say it is not something I would wish on my worst enemy.

First and foremost, do no harm.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 28, 2007)

Zandoz :wubu: 

Also, have you all read Dan's posts? Boy's a freak. He's really positive about people pursuing whatever fantasy and reality they like AND not pursuing ones they don't like. If he was trying to make a point, it wasn't about 'conforming' that's just plain obvious.


----------



## sockratezz (Jul 28, 2007)

It all boils down to fantasy versus reality. Its good and healthy to have fantasies, but the reality is some fantasies have negative results in real life. For instance, some fantasize about flying like Superman, the reality is if you jump off a building and think you can fly you're going to learn that gravity is an unforgiving mutha. The same with immobility, there are some dangerous and painful side effects of that reality. As much as I myself have enjoyed stories about feeding a woman or being fed to the point of immobility, in the end I know the reality of the results. But there are ways to live out fantasies without the negatives of realities.......role play...fat suits....I heard someone even mention an immobility suit. That's sound interesting.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 28, 2007)

Immobility is unhealthy


----------



## Brit_FA (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks all for some good discussion on something about which I've been curious ever since I started reading the stories on here. I think there's all the difference in the world between inviting responses on a forum such as this, and demanding an answer from an individual - putting them on the spot. For instance, I'm totally blind, and if someone walked up to me in the street with a TV camera, and asked me "Please tell our viewers what you would most like to be able to see", I wouldn't object to the question in itself, but I would find the pressure intrusive, because I would have no option but to make some kind of response, by which others would judge me.

In a forum such as this, our responses are optional, and nobody reads anything into the fact that particular people do not respond. Obviously, it would be interesting to have at least one post in praise of immobility, if only because I can't imagine any circumstances in which it would appeal to me as a reality.

Similarly, if anyone on here wants to tell us who sticks what into whom, we may or may not find that interesting. But if you don't tell us, you can go on doing it, and we'll never know who you are.


----------



## squurp (Jul 28, 2007)

fatlane said:


> I'd be into it if it was a removable immobility suit. Honestly, how hard could it be to make one of those?



It would not be the same.


----------



## squurp (Jul 28, 2007)

edx said:


> Ah, but really life is not a static thing. I think most people who become essentially immobile do not end up there through gradual weight gain and equally gradual loss of mobility. Rather they are at low mobility, and then maybe fall and twist an ankle. Because of their weight they can't walk on it at all without making it worse, so they are functionally immobile for a while, and lose some strength, and maybe they gain another twenty pounds or more because they are retaining water from not moving around much. Even if the ankle heals properly, they are now heavier and weaker than before, and maybe have essentially no mobility--which makes it very easy to hurt themselves again, especially if they previous damage is not quite all the way healed. Or something else like that--basically they are at low mobility, then some event happens which lowers their capacity, to the point that now they basically are immobile.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Are you quoting me? I know I said this at some point. . .


----------



## Danyull (Jul 28, 2007)

Can't say loss of the ability to get around is attractive, or in any way a turn on, I mean I'd prefer a girl I can go out int the world with and admire everything. I couldn't really stand being in a house all day with her, I'd feel it to be to caged.

Lack of freedom < Mobility.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 28, 2007)

I enjoy immobility in a fantasy situation. Thats about it. I wouldnt mind it if my girlfriend were to be Immobile, but I certainly wouldnt _encourage_ it. I clearly understand consequences of being immobile in the RL, thus keeping it in a fantasy controlled situation works perfectly!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 29, 2007)

The only immobility that works for me is the one of my lover not NEEDING to get out of bed most of the day because I'm indulging her like a queen.


----------



## boots (Jul 29, 2007)

Dan from the Machine has a point. Whenever someone asks the question "who's into immobility", almost every post automatically comes in three formats: 

1) I know some douche bag who coerced a woman into being too big to move and did a shitty job of taking care of her; or of some woman ate herself into immobility and couldn't take care of herself and it was terrible, therefore there is no way anyone would ever be able to care for an immobile person.

2) I like immobility, but only as a fantasy!!! Honestly, don't kill me, it's only a fantasy!

3) No one likes it, it's wrong, it's only so a feeder can get off, I wouldn't ever EVER want to see someone immobile.

This kind of ballsackery just keeps people from posting about their fantasies. Everyone shoves into a post on their high-horse, bustling for position of "most normal", or sensitive, or zealous defender of human rights. Keep in mind that we're not talking about fattening someone up who simply can't control themselves, but someone who is also into the fantasy. There are girls and guys who fantasize about BEING immobile. It's true, yes, it's not just the feeder's fantasy. There are always a dozen posts saying "no one really wants to be immobile", but that's false, some people really do. Whether it's a good idea or not is another case.

If you stick your noses in the air when people try to talk about these fantasies, it's not like they're going to give up on them, they might just try it themselves with someone who'll simply go along for the ride, fail miserably, and/or ruin someone's life. People should not only be able to say "this is my fantasy about immobility", they should be able to say "I want to be immobile", or "I want to fatten someone up until they can't move." Instead of being asshats, and making rude comments about how "gross" it is, and how "I wouldn't ever do that to someone", give pragmatic advice! But just that, advice. Don't guilt trip people, just tell them what works and what doesn't.

Simply say, "this is everything you have to do to take care of someone at that size", and "these are all the problems that can arise", and "if she doesn't want it, WANT it, than you can't try to convince her that she does." All good advice, that may help someone realize that it's an unlikely situation that takes a lot of work, a lot of caring, a lot of trust, and a willing and wanting partner. And even then, and with a healthy diet and good care, it may still become too dangerous. See, that's advice that people need to know, so they can weigh reality and fantasy. Most people will err on the side of fantasy. People who still wish to make it a reality will be well informed. Shunning people and making them feel like jerks just keeps them trolling around in chat rooms looking for a girl so desperate for love she'll do anything without thinking about it; a girl who will agree to non-stop gaining, and a guy who'll think that just because she'll do it without prodding, she'll be happy, and it's a good idea.

Sure, "you're entitled to your opinion", but that doesn't mean that stating your opinion abrasively at the cost of helpful discussion won't make your opinion worthless. You can't educate people if you scare them away with pompous and self-righteous remarks. Leave that to the trolls who want to feed you UNTIL YOUR 503954 LBS LOLZ!!!1!!1

Now let's have sexy time! High five!


----------



## Brit_FA (Jul 29, 2007)

I think what "boots" says is true, but that is not what has been going on in this thread in my opinion. People have been stating their own position, and anyone who wants to take immobility from fantasy to reality has been free to say so. Abrasiveness has crept in only in some responses to Dan suggesting that posters were doing what they were not in fact doing. If you start telling people that they're saying what they don't think they're saying, people will react to anything approaching self-appointed guardianship of the forum's principles in much the same way as they would to self-righteousness? (note that is a question not a statement.)


----------



## boots (Jul 29, 2007)

regwebb said:


> I think what "boots" says is true, but that is not what has been going on in this thread in my opinion. People have been stating their own position.



I'm also pointing out the overwhelming number of posters that chime in to say "it's not for me" or "I don't like it" in a post asking "how many of you are into immobility." That isn't constructive to the post at all, there is no reason to reply with you distaste of the topic at hand. If every fat related post in these forums were half filled with "sorry but fat just isn't for me", people would be annoyed as hell.

Here was a potentially helpful reply, to that end. 



fatkid420 said:


> being a BHM and being rather large at one point (400lbs or so, 60 waist, 4x shirts). I can tell you immobility is just a fantasy. Even at that weight I started to become unhappy and unhealthy. I am now a 48 waist, 2x shirt and healthy.
> 
> Immobility in my opinion is a serious health risk and isn't something that is good for any relationship outside of fantasy.



Now here is a first hand account of someone who has been really large and describe problems that might arise. But unfortunately, fatkid doesn't doesn't describe what made him unhappy, how he was unhealthy, what health problems arose, his diet, how much exercise he got, whether he liked being that big at all, how he got that big to begin with, or what kind of a relationship he was in. The lack of detail won't help anyone considering immobility make an informed decision. Someone might just see that there are other 400 lb people on this website that seem OK and don't seem as unhappy as fatkid. Furthermore, if someone plans to attempt immobility, or being almost immobile (and this includes a feedee attempting to do it him or herself), this post doesn't give that person any insight into what they could do to avoid fatkid's specific health problems, or what signs to look for that might indicate health problems that fatkid ended up with later on.

If you have no helpful advice, and it's not your specific fantasy, then there is no need to post.

Explosion sauce!


----------



## sockratezz (Jul 29, 2007)

First let me apologize. Maybe I got the whole "FORUM" concept wrong. I always thought that the reason you start a thread was to create dialogue about a subject and get feedback. Now the feedback can be negative or positive but that's why its a forum. I have started a few threads myself that had been taken in a totally different direction or even been ridiculed. But you know what, I'm still into what I'm into and I welcome others opinions. That what makes the world go around.


----------



## Interesting FA (Jul 29, 2007)

love dubh said:


> There must be some sort of fetish gear for immobility. I'm imagining...a latex suit with a maximum capacity, with pouches inside that, when filled with a substance (water? air? jello?), would mimic the body of a certain weight. Then, perhaps, bigger "suits" could be instituted as the "progression" of immobility occurs. Depending on the filler, the "feedee" would feel some weight and pressure.
> 
> Any ideas?




I have used large balloons filled with water and the experience is sublime.
From the difficulty in walking to fitting it was more exhilarating than I ever expected. At the time, I was experimenting with a knee length belly. I don't know if there is such a suit but this might be the makings of one. :bounce: 

P.S. If I can figure out how to compress the picture I'll post some.


----------



## boots (Jul 29, 2007)

sockratezz said:


> First let me apologize. Maybe I got the whole "FORUM" concept wrong. I always thought that the reason you start a thread was to create dialogue about a subject and get feedback. Now the feedback can be negative or positive but that's why its a forum. I have started a few threads myself that had been taken in a totally different direction or even been ridiculed. But you know what, I'm still into what I'm into and I welcome others opinions. That what makes the world go around.



Of all the things that make the world go 'round, I highly doubt that unsolicited and worthless opinions on a message board are high ranking among them. YOU might welcome the opinion, no matter what it is, whether it is that you're gross, or the devil, or the ugliest human alive, or the stupidest human alive, but that doesn't mean those opinions are useful in a constructive online forum. Part of the utility of such a forum is its ability to mitigate what constitutes useful discussion and what amounts to trollery. Otherwise a forum wouldn't have rules. 

This post is "how many of you are into immobility." If you don't plan to say that you're into immobility, or why you're into immobility, or you don't have any USEFUL advice or critiques, then that holy opinion of yours, albeit your right to express, is detrimental to the post. Lighthearted responses and silliness are different in that they at least offer a comfortable atmosphere conducive towards community correspondence free of superfluous judgment and ridicule. The theme of the weight board is acceptance of unique and unpopular sexual desires after all, not some jerko's opinion as to "why he doesn't like what you like, but it's ok that you like it even though it's gross to him."

Don't pawn off your intellectual responsibilities on freedom of speech ethics.


----------



## boots (Jul 29, 2007)

Interesting FA said:


> I have used large balloons filled with water and the experience is sublime.
> From the difficulty in walking to fitting it was more exhilarating than I ever expected. At the time, I was experimenting with a knee length belly. I don't know if there is such a suit but this might be the makings of one. :bounce:
> 
> P.S. If I can figure out how to compress the picture I'll post some.



Did they ever pop at unexpected times? Did hilarity ensue?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

Boots and sockratezz, you need to cool it, please. 

/Mod


----------



## sockratezz (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you. I now stand corrected.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 15, 2007)

I enjoy my curves, the softness of my body. I like being fat. My husband adores me. But there are limits for me. Whether or not I like the fantasy of being so stuffed that I cannot move, if that were truly the case, I could no longer do my job..and I happen to like my work. I could no longer make love, and I would REALLY miss that. I couldn't take a walk on the beach like I'm going to do tomorrow. No, I love the softness of my belly..but I don't want to be so big that I can't enjoy what's around me. But the fantasy...well..


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 15, 2007)

_I read regularly but often do not write because to write in english is not always obvious for me!_

_But this subject interress me, intrigue me, 
I have there me thought even much!_

I love to make me bigger, I love my curves, but I love the life too !!!
But sometimes I compare me with a anorexic teenager, I don't want to loss weight I want gain weight but at the end it's same : To want to be alway most something ! I think that I could lose control and to become if fat that i will be immobile. 
( :blush:_I don't know if I am very comprehensible because of my english !_:blush
I am afraid by idea to lose the control of my "expansion" ...

Sometimes as i love the "stuffing-feeling", for erotic game with my husband i keek my bed during one day and my husband bring me lot of food. I eat hour after hour and like i eat too much for one day, i am if heavy that i not lift me of my bed ...
You know when us belly is very heavy and swelled, i love that but only on the moment after i feel guilty ...
My husband promesses me who he makes attention that if I become too big he will says me, my only lucky it's that my lover is not a real FA, he loves just my extra load !!!! :happy: 
I believe his because before i was very slim and muscular so ... Finally i hope !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 15, 2007)

> Sometimes as i love the "stuffing-feeling", for erotic game with my husband i keek my bed during one day and my husband bring me lot of food. I eat hour after hour and like i eat too much for one day, i am if heavy that i not lift me of my bed ...
> You know when us belly is very heavy and swelled, i love that but only on the moment after i feel guilty ...
> My husband promesses me who he makes attention that if I become too big he will says me, my only lucky it's that my lover is not a real FA, he loves just my extra load !!!!
> I believe his because before i was very slim and muscular so ... Finally i hope !!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds to me your husband is a REAL FA... you two seem like a great couple


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 15, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Sounds to me your husband is a REAL FA... you two seem like a great couple



Maybe or Maybe not !
But I know his and i believe really who he's not a real FA !!!


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 15, 2007)

I like the fantasy of a woman being so fat that she's immobile but unless you're a multi-millionaire and capable of giving constant care... not reality

For me personally I want my woman to be as fat as possible but still have mobility. As another has said I want my partner to be able to experience life with me. 

Bring on the fantasies though...


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 15, 2007)

> Maybe or Maybe not !
> But I know his and i believe really who he's not a real FA !!!



Oh that kind of sucks then  

Every fat woman deserves an FA and vice versa


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 15, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I like the fantasy of a woman being so fat that she's immobile but unless you're a multi-millionaire and capable of giving constant care... not reality
> 
> For me personally I want my woman to be as fat as possible but still have mobility. As another has said I want my partner to be able to experience life with me.
> 
> Bring on the fantasies though...



I used to know a guy about 15 years ago who loved SSBBWs. But he also wanted them to be able to go canoeing and play tennis.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 15, 2007)

This is a limit as to how big a woman should be. To be immobile, to be at the mercy, whim, of someone, naah, that's too much. People should be active, be able to go places, do things, see the outdoors, suck in nature. Curves are fine, softness is fanfreakingtastic, but immobile, sorry.


----------



## isotope (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that i for one would love to be immobile.

However, it's mostly in an enterepeneurial sort of way. You see, I'd become immobile, but then i would sell my immobile services.

Want someone to hold that first spot in line for you for that new piece of Apple technology crack? Wheel me into a spot in the front, pay for my food and time, You got a front of the line spot.

Want to save some seats for that cool new movie coming out? Roll me into the row of your choice and bam, you've got a five seats in three different rows to choose from.

I'd like to think of myself as a fat visionary...


----------



## Robukfa (Sep 16, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> For me personally I want my woman to be as fat as possible but still have mobility. As another has said I want my partner to be able to experience life with me.
> 
> Bring on the fantasies though...



Exactly my point of view which I mentioned on the "your ideal" thread. I love the fantasy of having an immobile lover and would love it in reality too, but financial constraints plus if my partner had a desire for mobility would prevent this. But I would want her to still be as fat as possible..and then some!


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 16, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> This is a limit as to how big a woman should be. To be immobile, to be at the mercy, whim, of someone, naah, that's too much. People should be active, be able to go places, do things, see the outdoors, suck in nature. Curves are fine, softness is fanfreakingtastic, but immobile, sorry.




You are right, but how to know at which time one "rocks" in the immobility ?
They is vicious, because you can be full aware when it's too late: when that make 4 days that you have not leave your bed, when you begin to avoid to leave of at you...
I believe that to manage to include/understand when it is necessary to stop growing bigger and more difficult to say than to make. Especially when one wants to always be larger, softer, heavier!


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 16, 2007)

> I used to know a guy about 15 years ago who loved SSBBWs. But he also wanted them to be able to go canoeing and play tennis.



Heh, yeah not me SOVERYSOFT. I am well versed in the reality of SSBBWs. I am always right there with a helping hand or two for the usual things but if I want to jump into a canoe for some reason I have no illusions and would rather she be happy and relaxed somewhere, with a box (or 2 or 5) of chocolates and refreshments


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 16, 2007)

> Exactly my point of view which I mentioned on the "your ideal" thread. I love the fantasy of having an immobile lover and would love it in reality too, but financial constraints plus if my partner had a desire for mobility would prevent this. But I would want her to still be as fat as possible..and then some!



We seem to be cut from the same FA mold Robukfa, I agree.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Heh, yeah not me SOVERYSOFT. I am well versed in the reality of SSBBWs. I am always right there with a helping hand or two for the usual things but if I want to jump into a canoe for some reason I have no illusions and would rather she be happy and relaxed somewhere, with a box (or 2 or 5) of chocolates and refreshments



Yay! And a fine FA you are


----------



## pete_257 (Sep 18, 2007)

If I ever met a girl who enjoyed food, being fed, eating anything she wanted when she wanted, getting fatter and fatter, and didn't care how big she got, even to the point of immobility, I think it would be a dream come true for me. But, there aren't any of those kinds of gals in reality... only in my dreams. Nice to think about tho'.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Sep 19, 2007)

mine is an interesting situation, i like it but in the sense i also enjoy being a sort of slave for my woman and immobility forces that. While yes extra softness is nice I am more turned on by the servant side of it than the size.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2007)

-X posted on ze Curvage

I try to appreciate a woman's beauty the way it comes. I also try to respect any goal of change (Up or down), and I personally don't think weight change in itself automatically enhances/worsens beauty.

My usual range is any degree above the norm, but I'm still open to thinner women, and extremely large women. I consider immobility to be a turn off, but I also don't think any weight is to be a deal-killer in itself for every woman that falls within a group. I'm not a feeder or encourager though either, so I would not cause any action towards that realm if that were a goal. Plus I think women with some kind of fitness level (Fat or thin [Fat and Fit is one of my strong activism points too ]) are fucking hotttttttttttt! Seriously!  

Especially women that can fight: *Swoons* *Faints*
I'm watching you Tiffany! 
Sorry.. I'm weird.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi 

Immobilty is something that I'm really fascinated with. I mean come on you gain weight and keep gaining until you can't move and you have this man that just worships you and keeps feeding you because most men would probably leave you when you got too fat but most men are good men and they are not going to be leaving you and yes I'm into immobility


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 21, 2007)

There's no shame in saying what you're into or not into. My answer would be that I'm not into organic immobility, like someone can't move at all, but as I've written several times, I do get aroused by tight squeezes. That is a kind of temporary obstacle to movement, and I do like the idea of roleplaying around it. In general though, I like the look of a fat woman's body in motion, and exercise and dancing really light me up.


----------



## pete_257 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hi
> 
> Immobilty is something that I'm really fascinated with. I mean come on you gain weight and keep gaining until you can't move and you have this man that just worships you and keeps feeding you because most men would probably leave you when you got too fat but most men are good men and they are not going to be leaving you and yes I'm into immobility



I could not have said it better... where have you been all my life?


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 21, 2007)

All weight gain removes some level of mobility.

I feel it is a person choice to how far they take that loss of movement.

I think that a person must be responciple for that choice.

I think it unlikely, that anyone really let's the will of someone else be the reason for that choice to gain to massive size.

If a person makes the choice to gain weight then the point of this web site is to explore that choice the life style and the outcomes.

I have to say that I am not for or against a person becoming so fat that they can not longer walk, nor am I for it, but I am open minded to accept that some people like the idea, some want it, others it just happens to them, planned or not, but I am always interested in what gaining people are thinking and how that gaining develops both from a physiscal and social aspect.

As for the medical conditions that cause huge weight gains and that these people have become unhappy, such people need a different support some times medical.

As a person that enjoys gaining, the conflict of having to stop gaining at some point is like the fact we all grow old, we don't like it but it will happen, many people ignor the ageing process and hope it will go away and the same can be said for gainers, we know that we have limits but we are also good sometimes at ignoring those limits and then a small percentge find that they have go to far.

Gaining weight has risks, all things we do have risks, but without risk we do not get rewarded either, but we all need to be sure of what rewards we want and are those rewards come at an unacceptable cost.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2007)

[Mod hat on]

Folks, I've needed to delete a few negative posts from this thread lately, and I want to remind you of the Erotic Weight Gain forum guidelines, quoted below:



> Erotic Weight Gain: This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive discussions and should be considered a safe haven for these topics. The participants here should have a genuine interest in these things, or should not be posting. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed.
> 
> _***Note: *Any threads moved into the subforum that have argumentative/contrary/opposing posts dated 8/16/07 or prior will remain as is, but the conversation/argument/opposition in the thread is over as of that date, no new posts of that nature will be accepted*.***_



Thanks!

[/Mod]


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hi
> 
> Immobilty is something that I'm really fascinated with. I mean come on you gain weight and keep gaining until you can't move and you have this man that just worships you and keeps feeding you because most men would probably leave you when you got too fat but most men are good men and they are not going to be leaving you and yes I'm into immobility


How can most men leave you but still not leave you?


----------



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

Immobility sounds fun, like the baby fantasy where somene feeds and washes you. 

Do you know the Empress of China had fingernails about 12 inches long each. As someone delicately explianed, having nails like that meant "She was so high up that servants would have to do everything for her. *Everything* 

Luv, Weej


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 25, 2007)

> Folks, I've needed to delete a few negative posts from this thread lately, and I want to remind you of the Erotic Weight Gain forum guidelines, quoted below:



Excellent job SOVERYSOFT- keep up the good work of deleting out the negativity. It has always fascinated me how there are people who not only frequent the weight boards but actually haunt them. They don't agree or like what Dimensions is about so they're on their own little personal crusade to try and transform it into something else.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 25, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Excellent job SOVERYSOFT- keep up the good work of deleting out the negativity. It has always fascinated me how there are people who not only frequent the weight boards but actually haunt them. They don't agree or like what Dimensions is about so they're on their own little personal crusade to try and transform it into something else.



Thanks, Russ. For the most part I think it's been fine since the new rule - but this thread's topic seems to stir up controversy, as we know it tends to do.

To be fair, the posts I've had to delete weren't the type that were trying to shame or degrade those who are positive in this thread. They were just gently giving their opinions, which happened to be "against" rather than "for".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 26, 2007)

Like most of my fantasies it is something that I enjoy but not something I would enjoy 24/7. The concept of immobility can be a striking fantasy when I'm in the mood for it but I'm too much of a busy body to actually want that, at least at this point in my life. I would think that to even enter into that kind of lifestyle with someone there would have to be a level of trust and intimacy between the two of you that you just don't see everyday.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I like the fantasy of a woman being so fat that she's immobile but unless you're a multi-millionaire and capable of giving constant care... not reality
> 
> For me personally I want my woman to be as fat as possible but still have mobility. As another has said I want my partner to be able to experience life with me.
> 
> Bring on the fantasies though...



Yeah, I love my fat and being fat, but there is just no way I'd want to be immobile. I'm far too vain for that -- I'm a see and be seen type fat chick.


----------



## Koldun (Sep 26, 2007)

(I'm a little paranoid - so I'll say that I'm pro this type of fantasy.)

Question for the room: do you prefer fantasies involving sudden weight gain/immobility (blowing up in minutes) or getting fat over time?

Personally I prefer the former...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 26, 2007)

Koldun said:


> (I'm a little paranoid - so I'll say that I'm pro this type of fantasy.)
> 
> Question for the room: do you prefer fantasies involving sudden weight gain/immobility (blowing up in minutes) or getting fat over time?
> 
> Personally I prefer the former...



I prefer sudden yet temporary weight gain/immobility.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 26, 2007)

This is my point of view, too.



LillyBBBW said:


> I prefer sudden yet temporary weight gain/immobility.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 26, 2007)

I said it in another thread, but it'd be great if the person who has the weight gain fantasy could magically plump up during arousal, in such a way that they have some control over it. Then when they need to get up, they can magically shrink down to their previous size of ease of movement, all without any side-effects such as excess skin, stretch marks, etc.

Just part of an FA daydream, really. :wubu:

And think of all the crazy things a woman could do to an FA with that kind of ability... :smitten:


----------



## pete_257 (Sep 26, 2007)

Koldun said:


> (I'm a little paranoid - so I'll say that I'm pro this type of fantasy.)
> 
> Question for the room: do you prefer fantasies involving sudden weight gain/immobility (blowing up in minutes) or getting fat over time?
> 
> Personally I prefer the former...



I'd prefer the over-time method. Hopefully she'd enjoy the eating, munching, pigging out, stuffing or just slowly tasting, plus all my massaging, carressing, and waiting on her hand and foot. I'd enjoy the process, the time spent together and she'd always be my queen.


----------



## luvfanny (Sep 26, 2007)

pete_257 said:


> I'd prefer the over-time method. Hopefully she'd enjoy the eating, munching, pigging out, stuffing or just slowly tasting, plus all my massaging, carressing, and waiting on her hand and foot. I'd enjoy the process, the time spent together and she'd always be my queen.



I absolutely agree. With my fantasy there is a big element of decadence - total laziness and gluttony and even a little domination over the man/slave - but the guy is turned on by it.


----------



## pdt (Sep 26, 2007)

In reality, immobility would really suck. However, the fantasy of being fattened to "zero consequences" immobility is a huge turn-on for me.

Then again, I'm kinda weird


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 27, 2007)

> Like most of my fantasies it is something that I enjoy but not something I would enjoy 24/7. The concept of immobility can be a striking fantasy when I'm in the mood for it but I'm too much of a busy body to actually want that, at least at this point in my life. I would think that to even enter into that kind of lifestyle with someone there would have to be a level of trust and intimacy between the two of you that you just don't see everyday.



:wubu: A lot of your posts turn me on Lilly. A woman so fat as to be immobile, even temporarily :wubu: is a huge turn-on... I agree trust is vital with such a relationship, and few million bucks would help a lot too!


----------



## Koldun (Sep 27, 2007)

Lilly and Rebecca - :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2007)

pete_257 said:


> I'd prefer the over-time method. Hopefully she'd enjoy the eating, munching, pigging out, stuffing or just slowly tasting, plus all my massaging, carressing, and waiting on her hand and foot. I'd enjoy the process, the time spent together and she'd always be my queen.



You know, I actually enjoy both. Yeah, I know I'm breaking the rules by liking more than one thing but it's true.  And sometimes I'm not in the mood to think of either of them and I want to play "good cop bad cop." Nothing wrong with being a strong proponent of one over the other but it all appeals to me.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm into immobility as a fantasy, definitely. The whole concept of being so hugely, softly, immovably fat that, try as hard as I might, I simply can't persuade my mass into motion... helplessly anchored by own immensity as my lover has her way with me, telling me all the while what a huge, fat creature I am...:wubu: 

The reality, of course, would be a bit less fun; as John Keitz of Dundalk, MD found out, being immobile means having someone in your life to deal with bedpans, sponge baths and conversation. It means never going out for a walk, always looking at the same four walls as you lie on the sheets.

Of course, John Keitz proved that immobility can be something other than misery, as well; with the help of his wife, Gina, he could still cook (on an electric wok next to the bed), hold a conversation with his friends, and (obviously) make love to his wife. He was a central personage in his neighborhood, always there for a game of chess, or to babysit, or to tell you a story or teach you about martial arts pressure points.

(Gina was an FFA, to a certain extent; she said of her first enjoyable embrace of John that it was "like hugging a big old teddy bear. It felt very safe." That was when he weighed 500 lbs.)

The biggest problem with immobility, as he found out, is that once committed, it's very hard to change your mind successfully. While his weight went from 781.8 (at the time he lost mobility) to 625 (at the time of the Washington Post's article on him), it was mostly muscle loss. He'd've liked to get the use of his legs back, and was undergoing therapy to recover muscle strength when he died at age 39 of a bacterial infection.

That said, I wouldn't mind getting _close_ to immobility; fat enough that my own weight would make everyday tasks like getting out of bed a struggle, and slow my walk down to a waddle. Even though it'd be risky (all it takes is one extended bed rest to become immobile at that point), I'd certainly enjoy it for as long as I could.


----------



## Fatassmelissa (Sep 27, 2007)

Immobility has always captured my imagination.....i'm not entirely sure why but the whole idea of needing support all the time and being so huge and fat like that is a real ambition for me.
As big as i am, i still feel that i want to get bigger.....

x


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 2, 2007)

if my couple would get so fat that she needed support and help for everything i wound be there to support her, of course if someone loved grow so much big that needs all the help in the world u have to bring to her all that help, i would never leave alone someone that loves u so much thats ended inmobile because her weight, so i am into inmobility because i will love that person that way.

i know hat is unhealthy in many ways but it can happens only if the inmobile person really decides to keep growing until that point.

:bow:


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 2, 2007)

I already enjoy doing everything for my girlfriend as it is. And as a fantasy, being too fat to move is fantasmic, but I wouldn't wish that on her in a million-bazillion years. I would rather die than see her cooped up in a house for the rest of her life. She has too much desire to get out and around for that.


----------



## FantASStic_Chick (Oct 3, 2007)

coyote wild said:


> I already enjoy doing everything for my girlfriend as it is. And as a fantasy, being too fat to move is fantasmic, but I wouldn't wish that on her in a million-bazillion years. I would rather die than see her cooped up in a house for the rest of her life. She has too much desire to get out and around for that.



I love to be waited on, especially when I'm feeling _really_ lazy. Your girlfriend is one lucky girl


----------

